# New Hatchling Spider



## Tim/Robin (Dec 31, 2009)

This is our 4-day old baby Pyxis arachnoides. Always a great Christmas present when a tortoise hatches. No split scutes on this little one - just perfect!



























Like all babies, can't stay awake for long!


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 31, 2009)

Just darling! What a sweet looking little baby.


----------



## sammi (Dec 31, 2009)

So cute!! How lucky you are =]


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 31, 2009)

Cute lil one. S/He has little fat rolls on its hind legs haha.


----------



## Isa (Dec 31, 2009)

So precious! Congratulations Tim & Robin


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 31, 2009)

The new little one looks great Tim & Robin 

Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 31, 2009)

Love those dark stripes on its legs!

It looks significantly larger than your Egyptian hatchlings from last year.

Congratulations!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 31, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Love those dark stripes on its legs!
> 
> It looks significantly larger than your Egyptian hatchlings from last year.
> 
> Congratulations!



It is a rather large Spider baby too! He was moved to the NICU yesterday and weighed 14g, one of the Egyptians was 7g last year. Most of the other Spiders we have hatched are around 12g. We have another hatchling that is 8 weeks older and last week weighed 16g.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 31, 2009)

Awww what a gorgeous baby


----------



## Candy (Dec 31, 2009)

Awwww how sweet is that? I love the one of him sleeping. I didn't know that they slept a lot like other babies. It makes sense though. He's a big one to compared to your others. They are really small. How big will he eventually get?


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 31, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! How many eggies are still incubating? (and what species !)


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 31, 2009)

Candy said:


> Awwww how sweet is that? I love the one of him sleeping. I didn't know that they slept a lot like other babies. It makes sense though. He's a big one to compared to your others. They are really small. How big will he eventually get?


He is a Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides and will top out about 5 inches. His mom and dad are about 5 inches, dad weighs around 300g and mom weighs around 400g.



Meg90 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! How many eggies are still incubating? (and what species !)


Meg, currrently there are about 5 or more P a arachnoides eggs and 2 Pancake eggs incubating. The female Marginated has yet to lay. We have learned about temperatures with the Pyxis arachnoides, 89 may have been too hot. Time will tell, but 5 eggs may have been lost.  It is obvious 84 is a good temp, no extra/splits on this one!!


----------



## pyxistort (Dec 31, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> We have learned about temperatures with the Pyxis arachnoides, 89 may have been too hot. Time will tell, but 5 eggs may have been lost.  It is obvious 84 is a good temp, no extra/splits on this one!!



Tim, congratulation. What a great Christmas present. We have 3 herman hatchlings, too. 

86 or 87 should be still good temp, too. I had many hatchlings from 86~87 without any extra/split. 

Scott


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations Tim/Robin!

Great looking animal and nice nice pics

Every time you post pics of any Pyxis tortoises, you make me want to buy some!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 2, 2010)

What a little beauty. Her shape is just adorable. Very much a major Aww moment. As always you take such wonderful pictures, thank you.


----------



## Traveller (Jan 3, 2010)

Just absolutely gorgeous!
Congrats you must be tickled pink.
Thanks for posting such great shots.


----------



## Barb92083 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi I just got an adult pair of pyxis a.arachnoides from someone who refriderates the eggs befor he puts them in the incubator.What do you do with your spider eggs?Thanks Barb


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 4, 2010)

Barb92083 said:


> Hi I just got an adult pair of pyxis a.arachnoides from someone who refriderates the eggs befor he puts them in the incubator.What do you do with your spider eggs?Thanks Barb



Barb,

It lengthy. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Kymiie (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like a hatchling to be called ''panda (pandora)

Stuning x


----------

